# Barranquilla, Colombian Boa Constrictor.



## Primo (Jun 9, 2015)

I love my coastal carpet, but I also have another favorite.

This guy is coming up on the 6 foot mark. He's a climber and today he was out for a spin.

Not the most stunning photos from my I-Phone, but it was handy.

Circles and squares.

He's heavy and thick, but lean and healthy too.


















I hope you enjoyed a little something different.


----------



## adderboy (Jun 9, 2015)

Impressive looking snake, there, Primo. Thanks for sharing your pics (here and in other threads) of animals we rarely see here in Oz.

Simon


----------



## Primo (Jun 9, 2015)

adderboy said:


> Impressive looking snake, there, Primo. Thanks for sharing your pics (here and in other threads) of animals we rarely see here in Oz.
> 
> Simon



Other than a super dwarf reticulated python, and obviously boa constrictors, OZ is hands down the place where I'd want any other snake in my collection to be from. Carpets, Scrubs, or Olives are all in my top shelf list. Really I think a smaller sized Scrubby is tops for me!

Boas are really special just because they are different in so many ways, yet still large and impressive. 

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Beans (Jun 9, 2015)

He is gorgeous. His markings are so crisp and sharp.

Beautiful animal you have there.


----------



## Herpo (Jun 9, 2015)

Incredible! Nothing with markings like that here! Beautiful!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jun 9, 2015)

Herpo said:


> Incredible! Nothing with markings like that here! Beautiful!



Head out to the spit in surfers paradise you might get lucky


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 9, 2015)

Love the patterns on them


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Primo....your Columbian Red-Tailed Boa Constrictor, sure is awesome looking wish l could have a pair of those.

l know it will never ever happen cause l live here in Australia, and we are not allowed to keep them.

least l have 1 pair of Australian Olive Pythons, which is my number one favourite Australian Python.


----------



## Primo (Jun 9, 2015)

It is really hard to show the colors with an I-Phone. I took this outdoor shot last year with a real camera and you can see some pinks and other colors that didn't show up in the other pictures.

He is not as browned out as the first pictures portray.





This photo (last one below) is probably the truest representation of color. But it is a year old, I posted the other pictures because I like seeing him climb around, and they are up to date unlike these last 2 from a year ago.


----------

